
Question: What do you use to keep your work and freelance calendars in sync? - dbg31415
I have a few clients, and email &#x2F; calendars for each.  It gets old having to manually look to see when I&#x27;m free and coordinate meetings, &quot;Yes, Thursday at 3 PM should work for me...&quot; type stuff.<p>Of course I already shared access so I could see my schedule, but that&#x27;s not ideal either as it forces me to make all of my accounts known to each of my accounts... if I forget to disable it after a job, then whoever takes over my account would see all that information.  I don&#x27;t love the idea of sharing my client list.<p>Ideally what I would like is to have a 3rd party service I could tie into... and it would manage all of my accounts and keep them in sync.  When I was busy on one calendar, it would create a &quot;BUSY&quot; event (with no other details) on all of the other calendars.<p>What are other people using, does anyone have anything like this or any suggestions for how to manage multiple calendars?  I want every client to just be able to look at my calendar in their system and know if I&#x27;m free for a meeting or not, and be able to book it without manual communication.
======
emilburzo
[https://calendly.com/](https://calendly.com/)

